# Is pumpkin flesh safe for mice?



## Perluna

I know that mice enjoy pumpkin seeds in moderation. As it's Halloween, I thought it would be a nice treat to go to the store and carve a pumpkin and give each of my mice a tiny bit of pumpkin _flesh_ rather than throwing it all away. Have you guys ever given your mice pumpkin flesh? Is it safe?

Just wanted to double-check. Thanks.


----------



## pro-petz

Mice are good in that they will only eat foods they know are safe to do so, anything new they sort of sample first and ignore before consuming larger quantities. Flesh of pumpkins is a safe food if your mice will eat it as some can be very choosy to what they want to eat. I have found they do seem to maintain a healthy diet and eat what they require in the way of nourishment to gain extra vitamins and trace elements that they require.


----------



## mich

It wouldnt hurt them although my mice wont eat it unless cooked. They adore corn cobs cooked.


----------

